# Collecting round bales



## Big Dog

Am I the only one just flabbergasted?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T08RlqGRZ84"]Awesome!!! Case IH Bales Moving and Stacking - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Catavenger

*Re: Collecting roand bales*

That's pretty cool. A lot more sophisticated than the forklifts I used to drive.
I wonder who came up with that idea?


----------



## mla2ofus

*Re: Collecting roand bales*

Wonder if it's capable of loading bales on flatbed tlrs pulled by 18 wheelers?
                                 Mike


----------



## Catavenger

*Re: Collecting roand bales*



mla2ofus said:


> Wonder if it's capable of loading bales on flatbed tlrs pulled by 18 wheelers?
> Mike


 I can't see why not; it has the reach.


----------



## EastTexFrank

*Re: Collecting roand bales*

I'd never seen that before.  It was magic!!!!  

We only cut and bale around 150 big rounds a year, depending on the weather and how many cuttings we get.  Something like that would make moving and stacking it FUN rather than the 2 bales at a time chore that we have at present.


----------



## bczoom

That's slick!
Did you see the next video?  This one looks even faster.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8acsacE6dk


----------



## mla2ofus

Yeah, I think the loader/stacker tlr is faster for square bales.
                                 Mike


----------

